# Techniktraining im Raum Koblenz



## ahnungslos77 (17. November 2008)

Moin,

bin auf der Suche nach einem organisierten Techniktraining. Hab mir langsam ein wenig(!) Kondition angefahren - muss aber noch immer an den gleichen Stellen mangels Können absteigen.

Wäre nett, wenn Ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet...

Gruß


----------



## specializedvw (22. November 2008)

wo kommst du denn her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahnungslos77 (22. November 2008)

aus lahnstein


----------



## specializedvw (23. November 2008)

sind doch genug berge da... vorallem für cc brauch man kaum können, was technik angeht. fahr doch einfach rum und das technische kommt von alleine


----------



## Michael Night (23. November 2008)

cnyon hat letztes Jahr sowas veranstaltet. Evtl. machen die `s nochmal. 

Frag die doch mal. Ansonsten wüsste ich nix.


----------



## timothekid (30. November 2008)

mit freunden geht das alles noch viel schneller.
würde aber auch gern ma sowas machen aber fr mäßig..
hab nämlich keine bikefreunde. alles loser
auf der canyon hp steht sowas drin das die das dieses jahr nochmal machen mit stefan hermann


----------



## T!ll (15. Dezember 2008)

Im Juni 2009 gibts bei Canyon ein Training mit Stefan Hermann, inklusive Bikepark Boppard.

Bin evtl. auch da.

Gruß


----------



## Rockyalex! (18. Dezember 2008)

Schön und gut, aber
 hoffentlich gibts den dann noch, den Bikepark...

Könnte sich eigentlich Canyon nicht am Park engagieren....tun die das vielleicht schon?
Alex


----------



## Marc B (18. Dezember 2008)

Wir sind nicht sooo weit weg von Koblenz Immer interessant sind für viele Kunden die individuellen Kurse (Privatunterricht). 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## T!ll (18. Dezember 2008)

Das wäre echt super schade wenn der Bikepark zugemacht wird, war im August da und der ist echt toll wie ich finde.

Aber ob Canyon sich da engagiert...?!? Keine Ahnung....


----------



## karmakiller (18. Dezember 2008)

Hi Marc,das sieht ja super aus: 
wo genau finden die Kurse denn statt ? kannst du so etwa sagen, was so ein Privatkurs kostet ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (18. Dezember 2008)

@karmakiller: Die Kurse finden im Bonner SÃ¼den (Friesdorf) am Kottenforst statt. Im April geht es wieder mit den regulÃ¤ren Kursen los, Privatunterricht (49â¬ pro Kurs) ist immer mÃ¶glich (Auf Anfrage). 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## karmakiller (18. Dezember 2008)

das hört sich gut an   wird für den nächsten Urlaub vorgemerkt !


----------

